# Civilian Friends VS EMS Friends



## MedicPrincess (Jan 11, 2007)

*WARNING!!! *

*There might could most probably is language that might could most probably will offend someone somewhere out there who might read this.  So if your ubersensitive, a card carrying member of the ACLU, a tree hugger, or just a plain ole weenie stop reading now.*

*Thank you for your attention.*

Civilian Friends Vs EMS Friends 


CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Tell you not to do something stupid
when drunk 
EMS FRIENDS: Will post 360 degree security so
you dont get caught 

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Call your parents Mr. and Mrs 
EMS FRIENDS: Call your parents drunk as hell
and tell them about the fat chick you tried to pick up


CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Hope the night out drinking goes
smoothly, and hope that no one is late for the ride
home. 
EMS FRIENDS: Know some wild :censored::censored::censored::censored: will happen,
and set up rally points and an E & E route. 

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Bail you out of jail and tell you
what you did was wrong. 
EMS FRIENDS: Will be sitting next to you
saying, Damn...we f...ed up...but hey, that was some
fun ****!" 

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Cry with you. 
EMS FRIENDS: laugh at you and tell you to put
some vagasil on your pu**y. 

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Borrow your stuff for a few days
then give it back. 
EMS FRIENDS: Steal each other ' s stuff so
often nobody remembers who bought it in the first
place. 

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Are happy that someone picked up a
one night stand and leave them alone. 
EMS FRIENDS: Will Low Crawl naked into the
room with a camera and hope for the tag team. 

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Know a few things about you. 
EMS FRIENDS: Could write a book with direct
quotes from you. 

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Will leave you behind if that 's
what the crowd is doing. 
EMS FRIENDS: Will kick the whole crowds ***
that left you. 

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Would knock on your door. 
EMS FRIENDS: Walk right in and say, "I'm
home!" 

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Will try and talk to the bouncer
when you get tossed out of the bar. 
EMS FRIENDS: Will man up and go after the
bouncer for touching you on the way out. 

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Will wish you had enough money to go
out that night, and are sorry you couldn't come. 
EMS FRIENDS: Will share their last dollar with
you, drag you along, and try to steal free drinks all
night 

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Will take your drink away when they
think you've had enough. 
EMS FRIENDS: Will look at you stumbling all
over the place and say, "B!tch, you better drink the
rest of that ****, you know we don't 
waste..That's alcohol abuse!!!" 

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Want the money they loaned you back
next week. 
EMS FRIENDS: Can't begin to remember who owes
who money after taking care of each other for so long. 

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Will say "I can't handle Tequila
anymore". 
EMS FRIENDS: Will say "okay just one more" and
then 2 minutes later okay just one more". 

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Will talk **** to the person who
talks **** about you. 
EMS FRIENDS: Will knock them the f... out!! 

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Will tell you "They'd take a bullet
for you." 
EMS FRIENDS: Will actually take a bullet for
you. 

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Will ignore this 
EMS FRIENDS: Will forward this


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 11, 2007)

princess... your FIRED!!!!!

this is a repost!!!! how dare you post the same joke again. you know im too stupid to realize ive already read it until im done.....

http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=3843


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 11, 2007)

LOL....Hey that was originally posted way back when I was superduper stressed out lacking food sleep and had just told a FF who was hitting on me that it would never work because I was to exhausted to even just lay there...

So it doesnt count!!

I didn't see it before....

Sorry...could someone please tie me up and teach me a lesson!!!

LOL


----------



## CotWoman (Jan 11, 2007)

LOL Princess - you better watch what you wish for with these folks... they may get the wrong idea!!! LOLOL


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 12, 2007)

EMTPrincess said:


> Sorry...could someone please tie me up and teach me a lesson!!!




come up to boston and that could be arranged.......


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Jan 13, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *EMTPrincess*
> Sorry...could someone please tie me up and teach me a lesson!!!



Duct tape...Check
Heavy weights...Check
Flesh-Eating Acid...Check
Thumbscrews...Check
EMTPrincess...???


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey Sam! you can borrow the duct tape from Rid!!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 14, 2007)

P.S. bring choclate!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 14, 2007)

KEVD18 said:


> come up to boston and that could be arranged.......


Kev is feeling better!! although I have never heard of that type of P.T. !! ^_^


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 16, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Kev is feeling better!! although I have never heard of that type of P.T. !! ^_^



thats the best type. a romp in the sheets is better than hefting cans of soup until failure any day of the week........


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 16, 2007)

YUP! KEV is on the mend!!!^_^  ^_^


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 17, 2007)

most definatley mending. and all my bits and pieces are in order, but still waiting and the spankee.....


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 18, 2007)

Kev, with talk like that the neighbors are going to talk!!


----------



## mfrjason (Feb 19, 2007)

I got some duct tape you can use,lol.


----------



## emtkelley (Feb 19, 2007)

Copied, pasted and forwarded.....
thanks for sharing!


----------



## mfrjason (Feb 21, 2007)

LMAO,it gettin hot in here,woo


----------



## Luno (Feb 25, 2007)

EMTPrincess said:


> LOL....Hey that was originally posted way back when I was superduper stressed out lacking food sleep and had just told a FF who was hitting on me that it would never work because I was to exhausted to even just lay there...
> 
> So it doesnt count!!
> 
> ...



I'll leave it to the forum, this time ....  Besides, Seattle isn't an overnight drive for ya... hahaha


----------



## FDNYChick (Oct 15, 2009)

MedicPrincess said:


> *WARNING!!! *
> 
> *There might could most probably is language that might could most probably will offend someone somewhere out there who might read this.  So if your ubersensitive, a card carrying member of the ACLU, a tree hugger, or just a plain ole weenie stop reading now.*
> 
> ...



this is so true especially if you and your ems buddies are close.i cant count how many times one of my homies has taken me home after we went drinking when our shift was done


----------



## medicp94dao (Nov 11, 2009)

hahahahahah..... i needed that


----------



## medicp94dao (Nov 11, 2009)

MedicPrincess said:


> Sorry...could someone please tie me up and teach me a lesson!!!
> 
> LOL



Yes.... Yes i can... :wub:
 Is any one else warm in here??? lol


----------



## medicp94dao (Nov 11, 2009)

Airwaygoddess said:


> P.S. bring choclate!



umm would that be milk chocolate or dark.... while im at it i will just bring some strawberries and whipped cream as well. lol....


----------

